# Holy shitballs maple + purple agile



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2008)

Agile Septor 7 String Tribal Purple at HomeOld

















holy jesus! 

it's *[color=purple4]PURPLE[/color]*

quite possibly the best production 7 double-cut ever made

and a interceptor pro green: Agile Interceptor Pro 25 Tribal Green at HomeOld


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 14, 2008)

YES!!! I just posted this in my which 7 thread! I have serious problems now. It's either that or the Loomis! I CAN'T CHOOSE!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2008)

lol fuck the loomis, this is a masturbatathon starter!


----------



## Edroz (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah, i helped design that . too bad i'm broke and unemployed at the moment 

 technomancer! buy my purple Carvin, now!


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 14, 2008)

Dang - Kudos to Kurt for finally getting these going.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 14, 2008)

HOLY SHITESHIT


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 14, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol fuck the loomis, this is a masturbatathon starter!



But Loomis is my favorite guitarist and it needs moar EMGz!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 14, 2008)

Is...this what I think it is?!



Blood Tempest said:


> YES!!! I just posted this in my which 7 thread! I have serious problems now. It's either that or the Loomis! I CAN'T CHOOSE!!!!!



Well, considering I tried to model this after the Loomis...


----------



## Michael (Feb 14, 2008)

Sex.


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 14, 2008)

..


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 14, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Well, considering I tried to model this after the Loomis...



 Are you serious? Is the neck profile similar?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 14, 2008)

When I emailed Kurt I basically CPed the specs of the Loomis over, with some modifications. Like a TOM and more colors. Looks like he did mine first.

I promised to get this. I just got a RG550 purple, which is a normal 6 string version of this..

Time for me to do some saving.


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 14, 2008)

looks nice


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 14, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> When I emailed Kurt I basically CPed the specs of the Loomis over, with some modifications. Like a TOM and more colors. Looks like he did mine first.
> 
> I promised to get this. I just got a RG550 purple, which is a normal 6 string version of this..
> 
> Time for me to do some saving.



Excellent. It is definitely being thought of very highly by me.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Feb 14, 2008)

Buying one for sure!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 14, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> Agile Septor 7 String Tribal Purple at HomeOld



AWESOME!!!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, I suggest you buy it. I really wanted EMG's but hey...Blackouts'll be good.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 14, 2008)

Man if only that TOM was recessed  - still a verry  worthy guitar.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 14, 2008)

So then neck is thinner than ibby wizard?


----------



## Adam (Feb 14, 2008)

Are there going to be more colour options for each?
Sorry if it doesen't say so on the site, I'm fairly drunk right now
BTW very  of rondo for doing this, I may have to reconsider my next 7 string purchase now


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 14, 2008)

If it's built like a Schecter...no.


----------



## budda (Feb 14, 2008)

i declare this thread a WIN! GAS!!!!!

thanks for posting that dude


----------



## Codyyy (Feb 14, 2008)

My official respeonse:

Holy crap-o nutsack.



That is all, you may continue.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 14, 2008)

Holy fuck. 

I also just checked my account and found I have enough money.  

[action=B Lopez]wont give in, however.[/action]


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 14, 2008)

I like this more than the Interceptor pro! And I still can't afford it

fucking audi ownership 

How hard is it going from a 25.5in scale to a 27in one? I have small hands (like 8in span from thumb to pinky)


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm 5'7" and 26.5 took 10 seconds.


----------



## noodles (Feb 14, 2008)

God damn, that sure is purdy.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 14, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I'm 5'7" and 26.5 took 10 seconds.



i don't think height factors into it too much, XV 



B Lopez said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> I also just checked my account and found I have enough money.
> 
> [action=B Lopez]wont give in, however.[/action]




will you give in to buying my purple Carvin then?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 14, 2008)

I wish I was taller..


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Feb 14, 2008)

holy shit purple one is hot, im thinking about saving up and getting one to slap some blackouts in.
that would be awesome.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 14, 2008)

So... There it is, finally! Glad to see this, it's gorgeous!
See guys? Patience pays off! (the initial thread leading to this was quite epic...).

Now, i just can't wait for my custom Agile. (wich you will all see in about 3 months ).


----------



## Jason (Feb 14, 2008)

And it's neckthru??? Omg..


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 14, 2008)

Jason said:


> And it's neckthru??? Omg..



next time on sevenstring.org shitballs tv:
will jason buy a 7 and keep it?
get your answers, next time


----------



## arnoroth661 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd take one without the flame.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Feb 14, 2008)

I mean, the quilt


----------



## Adam (Feb 14, 2008)

NVM


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 14, 2008)

Edroz said:


> will you give in to buying my purple Carvin then?



You have your answer.


----------



## Jason (Feb 14, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> next time on sevenstring.org shitballs tv:
> will jason buy a 7 and keep it?
> get your answers, next time



I so cant afford anything right now


----------



## yevetz (Feb 14, 2008)

yevetz said:


> So then neck is thinner than ibby wizard?


----------



## jrf8 (Feb 14, 2008)

HOLY IMPULSE BUY!

i wipped out the credit card and ordered the pro (green) right when i got to the link, hopefully they are ready to ship! im sure im not going to regret this impulse buy


----------



## playstopause (Feb 14, 2008)

yevetz said:


> So then neck is thinner than ibby wizard?






Xtremevillan said:


> If it's built like a Schecter...no.



No it's not.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 14, 2008)

You won't.

I would prefer non-flame but you cannot argue with someone who has accomodated so much.


This leaves many things...as you have seen my 7 status (look to your left), I don't really do play anymore. I think I will have to sell my Ibanez RG7621 to get this.


----------



## Jason (Feb 14, 2008)

Hardly doubt it. Who does make anything thinner than a wizard neck?


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 14, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> HOLY IMPULSE BUY!
> 
> i wipped out the credit card and ordered the pro (green) right when i got to the link, hopefully they are ready to ship! im sure im not going to regret this impulse buy



 I got my debit out and called to see how much I had. Barely enough, but I'm glad I didn't buy it.  Totally blowing it on something else however


----------



## skinhead (Feb 14, 2008)

Holly Fuck!

I need them both :gas::truckingonbangbus:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2008)

I might see if I can pick up the blue one, it is my bday this month 

guys buy my stuff that I have for sale


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 14, 2008)

FUCKK..

So I emailed Kurt, asking if this the only colour coming, just so I know my options before I buy..

But Fuck. I dont wanna wait a day and they be all sold out by time Im ready to pay.. I really want one of these =/

I'll let you guys know whats up with the colours hopefully if he gets back to me tomorrow.. If theres Amber or Blue, Im ordering.. If not, Purple is fine too. Its sweet I actually have money in my account to order also =] good timing for these.


----------



## eon (Feb 14, 2008)

You people are sick! They sure do look like sweet units, ill admit. I havent heard anything about Agile's quality control, either... how can they afford to do it at that price? Id definately like to play one, though, especially before buying one, heh heh. Myself? Im waiting until I can get my hands on ESP's new 8 string... might skip the 7's altogether! Muahahahah!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 14, 2008)

Im actually kinda pissed.. Now that this thread is here, Im scared hes gonna run out before I press Buy =[


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 14, 2008)

dude agile quality is absolutely high


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 14, 2008)

I kinda even wanna buy the Green 25.5" with EMGs, just as a backup to my trem'd custom.. Damn =/ 

But one is enough, I guess.


----------



## darren (Feb 14, 2008)

Holy fuck. That's a purplemaplegasm. Or is that a maplepurplegasm?

Either way, that's one hot guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2008)

darren said:


> Holy fuck. That's a purplemaplegasm. Or is that a maplepurplegasm?
> 
> Either way, that's one hot guitar.


 awesomegasm

new pics!


----------



## Jason (Feb 14, 2008)

eon said:


> You people are sick! They sure do look like sweet units, ill admit. I havent heard anything about Agile's quality control, either... how can they afford to do it at that price? Id definately like to play one, though, especially before buying one, heh heh. Myself? Im waiting until I can get my hands on ESP's new 8 string... might skip the 7's altogether! Muahahahah!



Well just cause you haven't heard of it doesn't mean anything  Unless you drive down to new hampshire you won't be able to try it out. Kurt is very good tho at customer service and if you didn't like it you could send it back minus shipping


----------



## Jason (Feb 14, 2008)

Nick I doubt they will sellout in a day


----------



## nikki-k (Feb 14, 2008)

Jason said:


> Hardly doubt it. Who does make anything thinner than a wizard neck?


Rusty Cooley RC7G 7 String Signature
Supposedly wicked thin. From the vids out n about showing it, it looks VERY thin. Like, thinner than original UV thin. At the very least, as thin as.

How does the neck profile on these compare to an original UV? 
If they are thick (Schecter thick?), then has anyone shaved one down to original UV profile/thickness?

Only problem wuld be deciding between the two...love the purple + maple, but the 27" scale gives me pause (not like a cat, but sorta like a puppy  )


----------



## Axel (Feb 14, 2008)

Damnit it's 2 months too late! He said December  I need to get money fast!


----------



## Edroz (Feb 15, 2008)

nikki-k said:


> How does the neck profile on these compare to an original UV?
> If they are thick (Schecter thick?), then has anyone shaved one down to original UV profile/thickness?



i can't speak for these models, as i'm not sure if any changes were made, but the original Interceptors/ Septors neck profiles were considerably thicker than an original UV. dare i say close to schecter thickness.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 15, 2008)

Edroz said:


> yeah, i helped design that . too bad i'm broke and unemployed at the moment
> 
> technomancer! buy my purple Carvin, now!



me too! but i have money AND a job! 

DO WANT!!! SO MUCH GAS!!!


----------



## Groff (Feb 15, 2008)

OMFG the purple one is pure win!!


----------



## darren (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 15, 2008)

That is some seriously gorgeous shit right there.

[action=TomAwesome]waits for the Pro 27[/action]


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 15, 2008)

This is the first guitar that has made me consider selling my groovetools.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 15, 2008)

^Jesus. Dude. First the UV and now this. You better be joking man.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 15, 2008)

That is beautiful. I love that maple fretboard.


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 15, 2008)

after several hours of thought..
i have decieded that i officially have another case of G.A.S 













this is my cat telling me to stop bitching about not having the money for this guitar...

i totally blame ss.org for afflicting me with another case of G.A.S ..


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow! 

That purple one sure is mighty tempting. Purple + maple = major win!


----------



## ogisha007 (Feb 15, 2008)

The purple one is beyond awesome. 
Does anyone know how good is the fretwork on these?


----------



## shredder777 (Feb 15, 2008)

That is just sickening, must..stop..gas..attack!, The purple just looks amazing, and the maple fretboard is win, id love to see more colours like red.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Feb 15, 2008)

Rondo Music must get a lot of business from us sevestring.org folks. 

But seriously, I'd rather have it as some kind of solid purple.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 15, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> This is the first guitar that has made me consider selling my groovetools.



To skin


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 15, 2008)

Damn that purple one with the maple board is pretty awesome!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> Nick I doubt they will sellout in a day



But remember when He posted in the thread, he said he was only making a limited amount, like 5 of each colour or something. So its very possible, he could sell out in a day.

Either way, I dont seem him making any more than 15 max for each colour, since the 7 string community isnt super large anyways.


----------



## thedonutman (Feb 15, 2008)

*I do not _need_ another 7*
*I do not _need_ another 7*
*I do not _need_ another 7*
*I do not _need_ another 7*

Fuck......I want one.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Feb 15, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> since the 7 string community isnt super large anyways.



Heresy.


----------



## darren (Feb 15, 2008)

HaGGuS said:


> this is my cat telling me to stop bitching about not having the money for this guitar...


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## eaeolian (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow. That looks damn nice.


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 15, 2008)

darren said:


>



pure gold..


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2008)

nikki-k said:


> Rusty Cooley RC7G 7 String Signature
> Supposedly wicked thin. From the vids out n about showing it, it looks VERY thin. Like, thinner than original UV thin. At the very least, as thin as.
> 
> How does the neck profile on these compare to an original UV?
> If they are thick (Schecter thick?), then has anyone shaved one down to original UV profile/thickness?



Jesus guys, stop beeing lazy... Specs are on the guitar webpage. Just compare them to those of the UV on the Ibanezregister.com website. You'll get your answer (i know, but i won't tell you : do your homeworks! ).


----------



## mjgg6 (Feb 15, 2008)

Purple + maple is awesome.
But... any info about the pickups... will it need a change???

GGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Apophis (Feb 15, 2008)

This is just awesome


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 15, 2008)

mjgg6 said:


> Purple + maple is awesome.
> But... any info about the pickups... will it need a change???
> 
> GGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Most likely. Apparently someone at a Dimarzio stand was quite rude to Kurt at a NAMM show a year or 2 ago, so since then no Dimarzio's have gone in the Agile's as far as I know. Actually now that I think about it, I think Kurt posted that that may have been a misunderstanding, so I don't know, but they're not listed as Dimarzio's, they don't have Seymour Duncan written on them, and they're not EMG's...so most likely changing them would be a good idea.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 15, 2008)

i've heard that the stock pickups are actually quite nice.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2008)

I think Jerich said they were using "his" pickups in them, so they'll be better than Ibanez pups.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 15, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I think Jerich said they were using "his" pickups in them, so they'll be better than Ibanez pups.




i haven't seen Jerich's Guitarheads.net hexbuckers in any recent 'eptor runs, so it's unlikely. those pickups now have Guitarheads stamped on them anyway, so it's not them. it's actually a shame because they're damn good pickups, and you can't beat them for $40 a set!


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh.... my.... fucking.... god.....  This guitar is almost exactly what I would get in a custom... I NEED THIS THING! NOW!

 GAS GAS GAS!!! AAAHHH!


----------



## Ishan (Feb 15, 2008)

Meeeh!!! WHYYYY????? I need to buy a new PC and now this!! GAS is killing me (and my poor wallet)


----------



## ghoti (Feb 15, 2008)

I wish I hadn't bought the Interceptor...

Just so I could get THIS one. Spec's aren't ideal, but they're damn close.


----------



## Jerich (Feb 15, 2008)

I think they are Rockfield pickups...I am not sure anymore! too many moons ago!...

Dam you edroz!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 15, 2008)

Isn't it awesome when an idea you email a company with turns into GAS for many people?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Isn't it awesome when an idea you email a company with turns into GAS for many people?


I guess, yeah  but purple is my favourite colour so I automatically have to love it, but the 27" scale and maple fretboard just increase the win exponentially


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, back then I wanted that because everyone told me 27 was great for a 7. I'm getting used to the maple of a 550.


----------



## TMM (Feb 15, 2008)

Man, that is one sexy guitar. Aesthetically speaking, I think it blows the Loomis away, though I'd be willing to bet I'd like the way Loomis plays better, because I'm not a fan of glossy necks. That and the Loomis has a Floyd.


----------



## Rommel (Feb 15, 2008)

Kudos to those that helped spec this one out, and of course Kurt for making it a reality.

I'd e-mailed Kurt a few weeks ago inquiring about a custom 7 w/ maple fingerboard, and reversed headstock. He told me that he had a new batch coming out early spring, looks like they arrived a little early.


----------



## Splees (Feb 16, 2008)

That purple came out a lot better than I thought it would have.  ARG like a lot of guys right now, I just don't have the money. I mean, I JUST bought a guitar. 

I'd like to get one but unless some brady bunch miracle happens by this week, I know I'll never see it again.  I've seen *ONE* used Interceptor Pro for sale since they came out last year. I guess they didn't make too many of those either.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 16, 2008)

*ORDER PLACED!*


----------



## drjenkins (Feb 16, 2008)

Edroz said:


> *ORDER PLACED!*



Right on!!!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 16, 2008)

Edroz said:


> *ORDER PLACED!*



I ordered one earlier today too. I'll be comparing it to my Hellraiser and then selling one of them


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 16, 2008)

see this is awesome.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 16, 2008)

:shiftyeyes:


I got my BCR all wired/strung/set up to sell for one of these, but couldn't bring myself to actually make an ad. Just too good of a guitar 

But that fucking Ibanez dust collector needs to be sold asap.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 16, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> But that fucking Ibanez dust collector needs to be sold asap.



:inquiring:


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 16, 2008)

rg7420 w/ duncan blackout in the bridge pm for details


----------



## Splees (Feb 17, 2008)

lord lemons said:


> God DAMN. Well I know what my next purchase will be!




Better buy it now... 














I hear there is only one left in purple.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 17, 2008)

Splees said:


> I hear there is only one left in purple.




wow, glad i jumped on it when i did...

where did you hear this?


----------



## Auyard (Feb 17, 2008)

Edroz said:


> wow, glad i jumped on it when i did...
> 
> where did you hear this?



Yes, where did you hear this? Just saw the purple Agile for the first time yesterday and would hate to not even be able to buy one.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 17, 2008)

if you want to wait he has blue and black ones coming


----------



## Auyard (Feb 17, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> if you want to wait he has blue and black ones coming



With a maple neck and 27" scale?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 17, 2008)

Edroz said:


> wow, glad i jumped on it when i did...
> 
> where did you hear this?



+1 damn glad I ordered yesterday


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 17, 2008)

Splees said:


> Better buy it now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you happen to know how many of the green interceptor pro's are left???


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 17, 2008)

lord lemons said:


> God DAMN. Well I know what my next purchase will be!



If you get one gimme a call, we'll make a purple-maple-stratlike-montage! My RG550 and your Interceptor


----------



## drjenkins (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, just checked Rondo's site and when you go to put one in the basket it says they're currently out of stock. Glad I jumped on it when I did.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 17, 2008)

Owned! There are gonna be lots of pissed people about that one. I just hope to god those tribal green ones stay in stock


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 17, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Do you happen to know how many of the green interceptor pro's are left???



they have them listed on the site still, so yes.


Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 17, 2008)

lord lemons said:


> Fuck! Seriously?
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Fuck Yes! Ordered!



I will kill you.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 17, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> they have them listed on the site still, so yes.
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind



 Just figured I'd ask if he knew since he knew there was only one left of the purple ones. Thought he might have known a number or something we didn't know. haha. I'm just hoping for the best and that they stay in stock for when I go to order mine.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 17, 2008)

He's an idiot of he doesnt order some more in. Those sold out in what, 2 days?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 17, 2008)

Stitch said:


> He's an idiot of he doesnt order some more in. Those sold out in what, 2 days?



 Very true. It has only been about 2 days. Good business for him, good guitars for those GASing right now. Win/win.


----------



## hellion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh man.
How much can I get for a kidney.


----------



## Splees (Feb 17, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Do you happen to know how many of the green interceptor pro's are left???




It seems no one has bought a green one yet. Still as many as there were when they first came out. 



lord lemons said:


> Fuck! Seriously?
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Fuck Yes! Ordered!



I really wanted that purple one, BAD. 


Oh well. Pewps.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 17, 2008)

drjenkins said:


> Yep, just checked Rondo's site and when you go to put one in the basket it says they're currently out of stock. Glad I jumped on it when I did.



 man that's lame

[action=D-EJ915]cries T__T[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 17, 2008)

Auyard said:


> With a maple neck and 27" scale?


yep


----------



## Splees (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess it's down to black or blue now for the 727. (whenever those come out, of course)





I GOT DIBS ON A BLUE ONE.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 17, 2008)

Splees said:


> It seems no one has bought a green one yet. Still as many as there were when they first came out.



Whew. Awesome! Thanks for the bit of info. Hopefully they don't sell out anytime soon. I'm GASing for one HARD! Gotta get it.

Do you know how many he has though?  Sorry for the bombardment of dumb/ridiculous questions Splees. Thanks again man.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 17, 2008)

Splees said:


> I guess it's down to black or blue now for the 727. (whenever those come out, of course)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol don't count on it haha :/


----------



## Splees (Feb 17, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Whew. Awesome! Thanks for the bit of info. Hopefully they don't sell out anytime soon. I'm GASing for one HARD! Gotta get it.
> 
> Do you know how many he has though?  Sorry for the bombardment of dumb/ridiculous questions Splees. Thanks again man.




I'm not sure if that's such a good idea right now.... there will possibly be a rush to get them. You might lose out. It's a very low number though. Four example, i was waiting on some new fuzzy seal slippers to come out this year. It turns out they only made a few, only they didn't tell any one exactly how many were made. Once word got out of the limited quantities, they were sold out that afternoon. It think it was around *FOUR* o'clock or so.....



D-EJ915 said:


> lol don't count on it haha :/



You are my enemy. MY COMPETITOR.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 17, 2008)

Will the blue ones have maple?


----------



## Splees (Feb 17, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Will the blue ones have maple?




Depends on if you want a new *ENEMY*. 







...yeah they will.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 17, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Will the blue ones have maple?


yes


Splees said:


> You are my enemy. MY COMPETITOR.


lol no, I only want a purple one, fuck blue and black


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, shit. imma be checkin the rondo site EVERY day. and shit, i sold my GT7 and fretless so i'm be sitting pretty when it comes out


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 17, 2008)

*mega drool*


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 17, 2008)

Splees said:


> I'm not sure if that's such a good idea right now.... there will possibly be a rush to get them. You might lose out. It's a very low number though. Four example, i was waiting on some new fuzzy seal slippers to come out this year. It turns out they only made a few, only they didn't tell any one exactly how many were made. Once word got out of the limited quantities, they were sold out that afternoon. It think it was around *FOUR* o'clock or so.....



AAAHHHH!!! Son of a bitch!!! The dude that won my auction today needs to pay up ASAP!!!  Thanks for the heads up dude.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 17, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Oh, shit. imma be checkin the rondo site EVERY day. and shit, i sold my GT7 and fretless so i'm be sitting pretty when it comes out






i wouldn't mind having a few of the blue/ maple ones laying around. they will look nice sitting beside my purple/ maple one


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 17, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having someone buy my Ibanez so I can get this one.

But in Ebony, because I already have my maple/purple combo


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 17, 2008)

lmao @ tags

Good thing I'm broke again or I would have bought yet another guitar


----------



## Edroz (Feb 17, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> lmao @ tags


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 17, 2008)

I didn't do it 

I got my purple fix coming!!











<---------


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 17, 2008)

holy fuck i can't wait until a blue one comes out.

and for all who are wondering, i'm sure kurt is going to be ordering more of these.
in the initial designing phase of these he stated that he would make about 5-8 (anyone remember specifically?) of each color and then order more if the response was good.
the purple sold out in two days. i'm pretty sure that counts as a "good response".


----------



## Xaios (Feb 17, 2008)

Someone said something about wishing that Agiles had a more interesting logo, so that got the gears in my brain turning...


----------



## playstopause (Feb 17, 2008)

More interesting we said. 




























 i kid i kid!!!


----------



## jrf8 (Feb 17, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Whew. Awesome! Thanks for the bit of info. Hopefully they don't sell out anytime soon. I'm GASing for one HARD! Gotta get it.
> 
> Do you know how many he has though?  Sorry for the bombardment of dumb/ridiculous questions Splees. Thanks again man.




i can account for one of the green pro25's

hopefully it will be here before the week ends


----------



## Splees (Feb 17, 2008)

Well there were only four of the purple and four of the green this time. I do hope there is more coming..



jrf8 said:


> i can account for one of the green pro25's
> 
> hopefully it will be here before the week ends




don't forget to take pics!


----------



## Edroz (Feb 17, 2008)

Splees said:


> Well there were only four of the purple and four of the green this time.



damn! only 4 purple ones! 

did Kurt tell you this?



that's myself, technomancer and drjenkins. who bought the 4th?


----------



## Splees (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm a psychic, I just know these things. 








nah, it was an accident really. I just saw how many they had in stock.


----------



## budda (Feb 17, 2008)

I could really go for a blue/maple Agile hardtail...

who wants to buy me an early 20th birthday gift? haha.. oh god, 20.. anyway, someone should be cool  lol


----------



## Splees (Feb 17, 2008)

Kurt is putting the greens on their ebay store. 

7 String Guitar Agile Interceptor Pro 27 Tribal Green - eBay (item 230224015681 end time Feb-24-08 15:13:46 PST)

Three of them left.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 17, 2008)

The auction isn't necessarily for ALL of them that he has in stock. In fact I would bet it's not for all of them or he would have delisted them from their website or he'd risk selling more than he has in stock.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait if you didn't buy one who bought them?

Post 6k?


----------



## Splees (Feb 17, 2008)

technomancer said:


> The auction isn't necessarily for ALL of them that he has in stock. In fact I would bet it's not for all of them or he would have delisted them from their website or he'd risk selling more than he has in stock.




That's what I thought too, but that's exactly what is going on. Rondo has two of the greens left now.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

Great! I received payment via PayPal for my eBay auction and I'll be ready to place my order tomorrow. However, I'm gonna try to call Rondo and get it shipped to my work place. I know I ran into a small problem with this with Jason due to it being different than my billing address, but he sent it there anyway and all was fine. I'm in the process of moving and no one is living in the house that's listed as my billing address.

So, any of you guys that have dealt with Rondo in the past, will they be cool with this or will they have to ship to my billing address no matter what???


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

should be fine, hes a really cool guy. just make sure you shoot him an email first and explain whats up.

A buddy of mine (friends roommate, actually) had one shipped to my place (he lives in the dorms, home is back east somewhere), and he just emailed them and explained i guess and it wasnt an issue


----------



## jrf8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Splees said:


> That's what I thought too, but that's exactly what is going on. Rondo has two of the greens left now.




well shit balls! i ordered mine this weekend from rondo's website. so the order better go through tommorow


----------



## mjgg6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I´ll go for the black+maple, I´m too much GASSSSEED
How does it last to be for sale???





PD: I love that forum


----------



## Auyard (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone know when the blue/black maple ones will be unveiled?


----------



## drjenkins (Feb 18, 2008)

Edroz said:


> damn! only 4 purple ones!
> 
> did Kurt tell you this?
> 
> ...



I just got my shipping confirmation this morning!! But I'm sure you other guys will get yours first since I'm farther away.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> should be fine, hes a really cool guy. just make sure you shoot him an email first and explain whats up.
> 
> A buddy of mine (friends roommate, actually) had one shipped to my place (he lives in the dorms, home is back east somewhere), and he just emailed them and explained i guess and it wasnt an issue



Awesome! That's great news. Thanks for letting me know man.


----------



## mjgg6 (Feb 18, 2008)

purple+maple has went away from website, is a fast fast sale IMO...
I´ll keep on checking everyday...

Cheers


----------



## Groff (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, gone already? I hope that means they'll make more! Maybe even a color option or two (Blue comes to mind).

But man it's very hard to resist spending more money I don't have to get one as it is...


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

Just placed my order...This baby is aaallll mine.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 18, 2008)

Auyard said:


> Anyone know when the blue/black maple ones will be unveiled?


I believe in the original thread that was started here like in september, the blue was coming with a maple fretboard and the black flame was coming with an ebony fretboard.



technomancer said:


> The auction isn't necessarily for ALL of them that he has in stock. In fact I would bet it's not for all of them or he would have delisted them from their website or he'd risk selling more than he has in stock.


Kurt has done that once before - I would be owning an Agile interceptor (Blue flame) if he had one in stock when I won the auction for one on ebay.


----------



## mjgg6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Just placed my order...This baby is aaallll mine.



SWEEEEEEEEEET
That is great man.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks bro! Expect a NGD thread hopefully by the end of this week!!!! I'm excited!!


----------



## Edroz (Feb 18, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> I believe in the original thread that was started here like in september, the blue was coming with a maple fretboard and the black flame was coming with an ebony fretboard.




from Kurt himself 2/15/08 :

"Received a few more new Agile models in. Most are in short supply, so I though you should know about them now. Regarding the Septor 727 in purple, I also expect them in blue flame and black flame with maple fingerboard. Plus, we expect them in black quilt and black flame with ebony neck. The interceptor Pro25s should be in with Black Flame, Blue Flame and Tribal green shortly as well."


----------



## jrf8 (Feb 18, 2008)

drjenkins said:


> I just got my shipping confirmation this morning!! But I'm sure you other guys will get yours first since I'm farther away.




got my confirmation for the interceptor pro25 this morning, im all the way on the west coast so i probablly wont have it in my hands till next week, ohwell, its worth the wait!



Blood Tempest said:


> Just placed my order...This baby is aaallll mine.




awesome!


----------



## drjenkins (Feb 18, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> got my confirmation for the interceptor pro25 this morning, im all the way on the west coast so i probablly wont have it in my hands till next week, ohwell, its worth the wait!
> 
> awesome!



Very cool, congrats!!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> got my confirmation for the interceptor pro25 this morning, im all the way on the west coast so i probablly wont have it in my hands till next week, ohwell, its worth the wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dude! Did you order the same green Interceptor? Either way, AWESOME!


----------



## Sanzen (Feb 18, 2008)

Edroz said:


> from Kurt himself 2/15/08 :
> 
> "... I also expect them in blue flame and black flame with maple fingerboard. Plus, we expect them in black quilt and black flame with ebony neck."



oh MAN.

I'd already be over the purple + maple combo if it came loaded with EMGs...


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 18, 2008)

Kurt mailed me back, said he's expecting more later this week/early next week.


----------



## Psychoface (Feb 18, 2008)

> Agile Interceptor Pro 25 Tribal Green at HomeOld


one word.........GAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2008)

Sanzen said:


> oh MAN.
> 
> I'd already be over the purple + maple combo if it came loaded with EMGs...



Blackouts > EMGs and can be swapped for the stock pups


----------



## Sanzen (Feb 18, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Blackouts > EMGs and can be swapped for the stock pups



true, but i'm also currently gassing for an SC-607b....


I CAN'T DECIDE


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 18, 2008)

Sanzen said:


> true, but i'm also currently gassing for an SC-607b....
> 
> 
> I CAN'T DECIDE



I've had tremendous gas for an SC607B for a long time now, but I couldn't get past the thing with the pickups. That purple one seems to be basically a 607b without the things about it I didn't like, so I really want one!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2008)

Could a mod please clean out the five year old's tags from this thread? K thx bye.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 18, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Blackouts > EMGs and can be swapped for the stock pups
> 
> Oh and could a mod please clean out the five year olds tags from this thread? K thx bye.



are you sure a certain mod didn't put them there?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2008)

Edroz said:


> are you sure a certain mod didn't put them there?



Good point


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

Edroz said:


> are you sure a certain mod didn't put them there?



thats what i thought


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

Sanzen said:


> oh MAN.
> 
> I'd already be over the purple + maple combo if it came loaded with EMGs...



+1. I even asked if I could buy 707s and pay extra to have them install them, but that was denied. However, I'm perfectly fine with my quilt top tribal green that I ordered today.


----------



## Sanzen (Feb 18, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> +1. I even asked if I could buy 707s and pay extra to have them install them, but that was denied. However, I'm perfectly fine with my quilt top tribal green that I ordered today.



and see, I love the top on that even more, but it's not 27" scale and has a trem.

sooo close to what I really need...


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, the scale length thing kinda sucks, but it's not a big deal for me. That will become my B Standard guitar and the Hellraiser 007 prototype will become A Standard or lower.  It's aaaalllll good.

This wait is gonna kill me though.


----------



## Sanzen (Feb 18, 2008)

let us know dude! it sure as hell is a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

Will do. There will be a review and pics galore.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2008)

Mwooooohahahaha

Packages in Shipment: 2

Type: Package
Status: In Transit - On Time 
Sched. Delivery: 02/20/2008


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

SWEEEEEET!!! Which one did you order again? I keep forgetting who's ordered what.  Tons of a pics and a review to follow right?!?!


----------



## playstopause (Feb 18, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Mwooooohahahaha
> 
> Packages in Shipment: 2
> 
> ...



Win.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

2?!?!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> 2?!?!



I was wondering how long it would be before somebody caught that


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

soon as i saw that i was like what the fuck he got 2?!


----------



## Edroz (Feb 18, 2008)

i think technomancer's on a mission to own the entire Agile line.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

I should rephrase my previous question...Which ONES are you getting??


----------



## ilovewasabi (Feb 18, 2008)

is it me or did that purple guitar just disappear from the website?


----------



## Edroz (Feb 18, 2008)

ilovewasabi said:


> is it me or did that purple guitar just disappear from the website?




yeah, it's sold out. technomancer bought them all


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

EDIT: Edroz beat me to it.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 18, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> EDIT: Edroz beat me to it.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

jk 

Dude, just realized your band's from Philly...I definitely need to make the trek out to see you guys sometime.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 18, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> jk
> 
> Dude, just realized your band's from Philly...I definitely need to make the trek out to see you guys sometime.




cool man, that'd be awesome if you can make it out 


a little shameless self promotion 

Insatanity 
3/14 @ The Sterling Hotel, Allentown, PA

Season Of Mourning
3/20 @ Tom 'n Jerry's, Milmont Park, PA


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not gonna be able to make it to either of those shows due to my school schedule! DAMNIT!  I'm assuming you guys will have other shows coming soon right? I definitely wanna check all/any of your bands out. I haven't been to a good local show in ages. And after quitting my band, I need to get acquainted with the local bands and check shit out.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2008)

Edroz said:


> i think technomancer's on a mission to own the entire Agile line.



I think I may need to do a Rondo family couch shot in the impending picstory  This will make 4 Rondo instruments I own.



Edroz said:


> yeah, it's sold out. technomancer bought them all



Hey I only bought one of the Septor 727s


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

Then what exactly did you buy?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Then what exactly did you buy?



Let's just say there are 3 colors in my sig and two of them will be in the order that's arriving


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

you bought the nonexistant orange 30" singlecut 7 string with triple blackouts??
 give it to me
i hate you

So you got the pro too huh?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Let's just say there are 3 colors in my sig and two of them will be in the order that's arriving



Interesting......I'm definitely looking forward to your picstory post!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> So you got the pro too huh?



Yeah, wanted something with a trem that's not uber rare (my only trem'ed axe is an RG2027) and I love green quilts, mahogany, and ebony so it was sort of a no-brainer. I wish it had passives, but I can throw Blackouts in it and still be relatively happy


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm definitely looking forward to pics of that guitar considering I just ordered one! Awesome.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> you bought the nonexistant orange 30" singlecut 7 string with triple blackouts??
> give it to me
> i hate you





technomancer said:


> Yeah, wanted something with a trem that's not uber rare (my only trem'ed axe is an RG2027) and I love green quilts, mahogany, and ebony so it was sort of a no-brainer. I wish it had passives, but I can throw Blackouts in it and still be relatively happy




what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> what the hell are you talking about?









The second package


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

i was being sarcastic in reference to the orange guitar . my god i hate the lack of verbal emphasis online lol. I know you got that one.
i even included it in my post lol
badass
and i hate you for getting both


----------



## jrf8 (Feb 18, 2008)

technomancer said:


> I think I may need to do a Rondo family couch shot in the impending picstory  This will make 4 Rondo instruments I own.




this will be my fourth seven agile, too bad i only have 2 of them roght now and soon to be three



Blood Tempest said:


> Thanks dude! Did you order the same green Interceptor? Either way, AWESOME!



yeah! theres a chance it will get here this week but it usually takes 6 or 7 days to get stuff from rondo since im all the way out in oregon

congrats to you too man, im sure we will both be very pleased


----------



## AgileLefty (Feb 19, 2008)

hey guys i just joined and read this whole thread. can't wait to see the pics of the new 7's a few of you just ordered. somebody over at "agileguitarforum.com" told me about this site after i asked about the agile 7 string models. i'm about to buy the agile septor lefty black flame. i'll let yall know when i get it


----------



## jrf8 (Feb 19, 2008)

AgileLefty said:


> hey guys i just joined and read this whole thread. can't wait to see the pics of the new 7's a few of you just ordered. somebody over at "agileguitarforum.com" told me about this site after i asked about the agile 7 string models. i'm about to buy the agile septor lefty black flame. i'll let yall know when i get it




congrats man!


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

welcome and congrats!
good first 7 too


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 19, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> yeah! theres a chance it will get here this week but it usually takes 6 or 7 days to get stuff from rondo since im all the way out in oregon
> 
> congrats to you too man, im sure we will both be very pleased



Oh man. I bet that wait is gonna be killer. I live in DE (so not too far from Rondo) and I know that wait is gonna suck. But that's because I'm an impatient bastard when it comes to new guitar days. 

I have a really good feeling these guitars are gonna be amazing. Pleased fo sho. 



AgileLefty said:


> hey guys i just joined and read this whole thread. can't wait to see the pics of the new 7's a few of you just ordered. somebody over at "agileguitarforum.com" told me about this site after i asked about the agile 7 string models. i'm about to buy the agile septor lefty black flame. i'll let yall know when i get it



 Good to have you along! Definitely post MANY pics of your lefty Agile 7 when you get it. And don't forget a review! Congrats!!!


----------



## drjenkins (Feb 19, 2008)

Got my shipping info yesterday on my purple 727, and it should be here on the 21st!!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 19, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i was being sarcastic in reference to the orange guitar . my god i hate the lack of verbal emphasis online lol. I know you got that one.
> i even included it in my post lol
> badass
> and i hate you for getting both



Yeah I thought you were kidding but wasn't sure... damn interwebs 



AgileLefty said:


> hey guys i just joined and read this whole thread. can't wait to see the pics of the new 7's a few of you just ordered. somebody over at "agileguitarforum.com" told me about this site after i asked about the agile 7 string models. i'm about to buy the agile septor lefty black flame. i'll let yall know when i get it



 and congratulations


----------



## Christopher (Feb 21, 2008)

So are they out of stock? I can't find the purple one on the Rondo site.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 21, 2008)

Christopher said:


> So are they out of stock? I can't find the purple one on the Rondo site.




purple is sold out. blue and black ones coming soon.


----------



## darren (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's the link.


----------

